# Scariest place on TTF



## Turin (Sep 5, 2003)

Thus another pointless thread is started by me, what do you think is the scariest place on TTF?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 5, 2003)

> For who of the living has descended into the pits of the private mod forum, or has explored the darkness of the counsels of the mods?



Straight from the Silmarillion.


----------



## Turin (Sep 5, 2003)

I find the Archives very scary, I'm afraid to look through the old threads because I keep thinking about the gosts of former ttf members and guests.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 5, 2003)

Definitely the Totally Ridiculous Story. . .

Think of how many times Bob has died!
Think of all the terrible things that have happened there!
Think of the appearances by Hillary Clinton!

GASP!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Sep 5, 2003)

Definitely the mod forum.  

Man ná ve mod-hai?


----------



## Turin (Sep 5, 2003)

I wouln't know, I've never been to the mod forum.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 5, 2003)

BEWARE! THEY WILL DRAG YOU THERE AND MAKE A MOCKERY OF YOU BY TORTURING AND ENSLAVING YOU AND MAKING ORCS OUT OF YOU! BEWARE!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Definitely the Totally Ridiculous Story. . .
> 
> Think of how many times Bob has died!
> ...



OH

MY

GOD

I JUST came into Stuff and Bother to post a thread asking if anyone knew how many times Bob died, and how many people have been in this story. (I just killed Bob again and brought him back to life).

Elgee you are officialy the scariest member on TTF besides me. Woah. I think we should rename this thread Scariest Member of TTF Besides BC.

ELGEE ELGEE ELGEE!!!!


----------



## Beorn (Sep 5, 2003)

Definitely the Mod forum. Here are a few posts from the Moderator Humor thread:



> _Originally posted by Beorn_
> I hereby submit the following new names for fora:
> 
> Member Announcements: Member Denouncements
> ...





> _Originally posted by Beorn_
> Threads you would NEVER like to see again:
> 
> Who's your favorite character?
> ...





> _Originally posted by Webmaster_
> I was given a suggestion for a description for the moderators ... What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Beorn_
> Lets ban the words 'Wood' and 'Bloom' from all usernames. That would make us all happy! Right?



.....then somewhere in there, Anc told me I had the tactfulness of a brick. RD added in, "Maybe a very intelligent brick. Wrapped in a lemon wedge of course."

Then Lanty quoted Tar-Elenion's signature:


> Tar-Elenion
> Extremism in defense of liberty is no vice.
> *Moderation in pursuit of justice is no virtue.*



Ciryaher after we moved to green: "I don't know about anyone else, but I keep having this urge to put ranch salad dressing on my screen......"

A new rule moderators have to follow:
Subj: Leave of Absence (for an operation):
We are no longer allowing this practice. We wish to discourage any thoughts that you may not need all of whatever you have. You should not consider having anything removed. We asked you to be mods as yuou are, and to have anything removed would certainly make you less than we bargained for.



TRUST ME! It's scary!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2003)

But is it scarier than my pm box. . .

I really ought to go through the story sometime and count the times Bob has died.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

OOoh...the Mod forum is scary...but not in a truly scary way...more in an unkown way. 

The C9 forum however...*shudders* Now THAT'S scary!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 6, 2003)

It would be scarier if the mods would stop deleting my off topic comments. . .humph. . .

I was just having a little fun talking to Mothership about Icecream!


----------



## Talierin (Sep 6, 2003)

Mod section, definitely.... it wasn't formerly called "Evil Geniuses for a Better Tomorrow" for nothing!

My second vote would have to go to the Green Dragon..... verrry scaaaaaary for a mod to see


----------



## Idril (Sep 6, 2003)

I find the Debate Tournament area pretty scary - all those clever Tolkien scholars - very impressive and ever so slightly intimidating.


----------



## Beorn (Sep 6, 2003)

We're all wrong! THIS is the scariest place on TTF!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey that was great Mike! Not scary in the least!


----------



## Turin (Sep 6, 2003)

I never bother to let it load and watch the whole thing, theres too many people in the room at the moment.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 6, 2003)

arg who keeps bringing that thing out!!!!...every time i finally think its gone somebody brings it back........excuse while i bang my head a wall!

wanna see some obsessive scariness visit the legolasluvers guild thingy (cannot remember title).....unfourtunately i was a former member.....until it....got too scary


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

There's a Legolas Luver's Inn...that's pretty darn scary!


----------



## Turin (Sep 7, 2003)

Never been there, I was always too scared to go in.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 7, 2003)

spare urself the torture


----------



## Aulë (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *OOoh...the Mod forum is scary...but not in a truly scary way...more in an unkown way.
> 
> The C9 forum however...*shudders* Now THAT'S scary! *



I can vouch for that 
It's madness in there.



> _Originally posted by Idril_
> *I find the Debate Tournament area pretty scary - all those clever Tolkien scholars - very impressive and ever so slightly intimidating.*



No it isn't 
It's rather fun in there.


----------



## Idril (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *No it isn't
> It's rather fun in there. *



Oh yes it is! Especially those involving the former TO


----------



## Aulë (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey- those were the 'funnest' of the lot 
Especially the GoT v GoP debate  (We won! yay!)


----------



## Idril (Sep 7, 2003)

Arghhhh!!!! Don't remind me of that nightmare!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 7, 2003)

Hehe
The 2nd GoP v GoT debate is due to start today 
It may happen _all over again_.


----------



## Idril (Sep 7, 2003)

Well then, that's got to be a scary place to avoid.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 7, 2003)

Hmm?
The what now?


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 7, 2003)

No no no, it's the Guild of Outcasts! 

Or the lair of the Spider Kitty.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey....aren't you suppost to be away from your computer?
Can I whack you on the head with a stick now?


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 7, 2003)

Nay, I was only supposed to be away from my computer for five days. Mental health week, sorta. I'm back now and I confiscated all the sticks.

That's a 'no', in case you were wondering


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't think the Spider-Kitty is scary. 
I DO think that Aulë's scary.
ANY thread he's a part of is TTF's SCARIEST!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 8, 2003)

Eh?
I don't know about that....
I do everything in my power to make my threads as un-scary as possible.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

Everything's scary to me right now.

It's one of those months...

September is officially renamed "The Long DarkThursday of the Year"

Thursdays suck too.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 8, 2003)

September is very good. 
It's Spring! Wooo! 
No more Winter 
There's wild-flowers everywhere; the sun is shining; and the rain is leaving!
Yay! 

Thursdays are also good 
I get Fridays off Uni, so Thursdays = last day of week.
Woo! Yeah! Go Thursdays and September!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

Good. Love everything I hate.
That gives me and my feelings even less legitimacy.

Oooh...just what I need.


I'm going to go hide under a rock. I'll see you all in about 10 months after I've metamorphosed into something of a beauty far beyond my present squalid filthy ugliness: a slug. with warts.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 8, 2003)

*gives Wonks chocolate*

I'm ready for summer to be OVER and for it to be AUTUMN. Autumn! Autumn!


----------



## Turin (Sep 8, 2003)

I would rather summer not end, now all I have to look forward to is Christmas break, .


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 8, 2003)

Rhian is not big on heat. No she is not. She likes cloudy and cool wind and some rain but not too much and she likes FOLIAGE. Which she has not _got_ here, but the leaves do kind of whither and fall off, so she can pretend.


----------



## Arebeth (Sep 9, 2003)

Same for me.
I didn't realise how much I liked rain until we saw the dryest summer I've ever seen. And it rained this morning. We were running in sports classes (argh... hate it... HATE IT!) and it just started raining and we had to go back inside!!! I LOVE RAIN!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2003)

It rained here for the first time in forever last night too. . .and is still raining. Bye-bye forest fires! (hopefully)

However, I'm a warmth kitten and warmth kittens like sunbeams to lie in! 

A fire in the fire place will do, however, but as it isn't cold enough for that yet, I am being content with blankets and wearing pants again for the first time since Spring.


----------



## Turin (Sep 9, 2003)

Even in the winter we wear short sleeve shirts and shorts, it rarely gets very cold down here.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 9, 2003)

I never wear shorts and I rarely wear short sleeves. This is completely a vanity thing, seeing as how my extremities jiggle.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 13, 2003)

Same here, Rhia...my arms though...since I can't see my upper arms as readily as my thighs I tend to wear short sleeves more often...

But I NEVER wear shorts. Unless it's over my swimsuit. 

In fact since I moved in with my dad I don't own ANY shorts.

I mean it.  None.


I hate my thighs. They're EVIL.


PS- Thanks for the chocolate, Rhia.

PPS- I'm really excited to see my favourite season (Autumn) in England.  YAY!!!!


PPS- This thread has now become the scariest place on TTF.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *PPS- This thread has now become the scariest place on TTF. *



That might be because it has deranged into pure spam.
Keep to the topic, or stay silent.


----------



## Turin (Sep 14, 2003)

Its not like the posts actually count, I find some of the guilds scary for example: "The Legolas Lovers guild", and the "Horse Lovers guild" and all the others started by an unamed member *cough* legolas luver *cough*.


----------



## Turin (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the new scary places on TTF is Entmoot, who knows what topic someone will bring up to try to change TTF.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 14, 2004)

Actually, to be perfectly honest, the C9 area is probably the scariest.

Imagine the darkest dingiest hauntedest house you could find...and then multiply that by like 13. That's scary.
It's just so...dead! It's creepy!!

It's haunted too.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 14, 2004)

ive never been there so i dont know....but the name just soung so serious and scary


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 22, 2004)

I must agree...the C9 section is definately the scariest of all! 

Just think about it...it is 9 people arguing about the same issue...hashing it out and rehashing it....and ultimately everyone is saying the same thing and agreeing...but no one can resolve the situation, because no one can agree that a decision has been made, when in actuality a decision was made in the first few postings.  Scary, scary, scary!


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 22, 2004)

Really I think the scariest place lately is probably the Great Members thread  Behold, the power of Frank.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 23, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> I must agree...the C9 section is definately the scariest of all!
> 
> Just think about it...it is 9 people arguing about the same issue...hashing it out and rehashing it....and ultimately everyone is saying the same thing and agreeing...but no one can resolve the situation, because no one can agree that a decision has been made, when in actuality a decision was made in the first few postings.  Scary, scary, scary!



Yeah, I'll vouch for that.
The C9 section was so scary that I ran away from the forum for 2 months


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 23, 2004)

Aieeeeee! Aule is back!!

I mean...


----------



## Aulë (Jan 23, 2004)

It's lovely to have such a nice, warm welcome when I return from a long absence....


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 24, 2004)

We _love_ you, Aule...

Except when you pick on us...

By the way, have you met Frank?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 24, 2004)

Frank?
Who is Frank?
Another one of your imaginary friends that are obsessed with Eowyn the Traitor? 
Hehehe.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 24, 2004)

Frank is a sock. He hits people  And yes, he's on _my_ side.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 24, 2004)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!
*laughs at the idea of Rhi befriending a sock*

I am afraid of no sock! Especially those socks that support Eowyn the Traitor!


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 25, 2004)

*mournfully* Aule is _so_ mean to me...It's no wonder I befriend socks, if everyone is as mean to me as Aule...

Hey Aule, Frank has something to say to you...


WHAP!


----------



## Aulë (Jan 25, 2004)

*grabs Frank, and throws him into a large cage containing several wolfhounds, who take great delight into tearing the sock into many many pieces.*



TAKE THAT!


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok guys...let's stay on topic.

Another very scary section of the the forum is the book discussion threads when it gets past the 10th page...either the thread changes topic at that point...or the discusion digs into depths of tolkien lore that the ordinary person would never think of traveling. 

I amazes me how far we all can dig into his books...and pull information out of some of the most obscure places....it can be very scary sometimes....very scary  .


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 26, 2004)

another scarry place is where all the post go when they are deleted? hell?!


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 26, 2004)

What's even scarier is that Aule doesn't know that the wolfhounds are all my loyal minions and that Frank is alive and well and out for blood...

Oh, on topic, right. Um....The Movie Quote Game is scary because it's like a tomb in there.


----------



## Turin (Jan 26, 2004)

'Guess the pic' is also very scary. There hasn't been a post there in ages .


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 26, 2004)

The scariest place will have to be right in front of Rhiannon (and Frank....)


----------



## Turin (Jan 26, 2004)

Behold the mighty power of Frank! He will vanquish any enemy in his way(to the laundry room).


----------

